# امراه عجوز تحكى حياتها مع الحب



## mansour (13 يوليو 2009)

*أول مرة سمعت هذه الكلمة كنت طفلة صغيرة
وكانت من والدي الذي قبلني وقال إني أحبك , فقلت الحب هو :


الحنان والأمان وحضن دافئ


عندما بلغت سن الرشد وجدت رسالة تحت باب المنزل
أرسلها إبن الجيران عنوانها إسمي ومحتواها إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو :


جرأة و جنون


عندما خطبت لابن الجيران وتعرفت عليه
أول كلمة قالها لي هي أحبك فقلت الحب هو:


طموح وعمل وهدف وإرادة


تزوجت وفي ثاني يوم زواج قبلني زوجي على رأسي
وقال لي إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو:


شوق و وله و حنين


مرت سنة فولدت أول أولادي كنت تعبة ملقاة على سريري
فجائني زوجي وأمسك يدي فقال إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو:


شكر و تقدير و عطف و حنان


بعد مرور السنين شاب شعر الرأس وتزوجت الابناء فنظر زوجي
لشعراتي مبتسما وقال لي مبتسما أحبك فقلت الحب هو:


رحمة و عطف


طال العمر وسرنا عجزة وفي كل مرة زوجي العزيز يقول لي أحبك
فأقول الحب هو :


وفاء وصدق وإخلاص وعطاء


هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا


الحب ليس تلك الجرائم التي ترتكب بإسمه

ياريت تئولو رايوكو​*


----------



## sara A (13 يوليو 2009)

*جميل قوى يا منصور*
*دا فعلا المفهوم الصحيح للحب *
*مش الشهوة اللى بيقولوا عليها حب ولا المفاهيم الخطأ المنتشرة*
*شكرا ليك لتقديم المفهوم الصحيح*
*واللى الكتاب المقدس بيقول عنه*
*"لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ قَوِيَّةٌ كَالْمَوْتِ" (نش 8: 6)*
*ميرسى لك كتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

قصه جميله اووووووى 

ميرررررسى على القصه​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

جميل خالص يا منصور 
الحب احساس رائع و شعور طاهر 
تدى فيه من غير حساب من غير ما تنتظر شئ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يملاها حب و فرحة


----------



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى منصور قصة جميلة جدااااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

قصة جميلة جداااا

شكرااا يا منصور

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

الرب راعي


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*كلمات جميلة اوي
مرسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## twety (16 يوليو 2009)

*جميله قوى*
*فعلا الحب له معانى كتير*
*غير المعانى الغلط اللى بتحصل بسببه*

*شكرا منصور لتعبك*
*قصه جميله فعلا*


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2009)

*سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*سألت عجوز عن الحب فقالت ...* 


سالت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت :





أول مرة سمعت هذه الكلمة كنت طفلة صغيرة
وكانت من والدي الذي قبلني وقال إني أحبك , فقلت الحب هو :



الحنان والأمان وحضن دافئ



عندما بلغت سن الرشد وجدت رسالة تحت باب المنزل
أرسلها إبن الجيران عنوانها إسمي ومحتواها إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو :



جرأة و جنون



عندما خطبت لابن الجيران وتعرفت عليه
أول كلمة قالها لي هي أحبك فقلت الحب هو:



طموح وعمل وهدف وإرادة



تزوجت وفي ثاني يوم زواج قبلني زوجي على رأسي
وقال لي إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو:



شوق و وله و حنين



مرت سنة فولدت أول أولادي كنت تعبة ملقاة على سريري
فجائني زوجي وأمسك يدي فقال إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو:



شكر و تقدير و عطف و حنان



بعد مرور السنين شاب شعر الرأس وتزوجت الابناء فنظر زوجي
لشعراتي مبتسما وقال لي مبتسما أحبك فقلت الحب هو:



رحمة و عطف



طال العمر وسرنا عجزة وفي كل مرة زوجي العزيز يقول لي أحبك
فأقول الحب هو :



وفاء وصدق وإخلاص وعطاء



هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا



الحب ليس تلك الجرائم التي ترتكب بإسمه


منقول​


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*اجمل كلام عن الحب الصادق
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*


هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا



موضوع جميل عن الحب واصنافه

وتطوره خلال السنين اكيد يزيد

وينمو مع مرور السنوات..
​
شكراااااا لك اخي جوجو

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

موضوع رائع عن الحب وتطوره
ميرسى جوجو​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا

​**موضوع اكثر من رائع يا جوجو 

فعلا للحب معاني جميلة جدا واشكال عديدة 

اللة يعطينا ان نعيش بالحب كل حياتنا​*


----------



## happy angel (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*موضوع راائع جدااا ابنى الحبيب 
اخبارك ايه طمنى عليك
ربنا يفرج قلبك*​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



m1ged قال:


> *اجمل كلام عن الحب الصادق*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*شكرا لمرورك يا ماجد*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



كليمو قال:


> هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
> هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا عزيزى كليمو لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى يا اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع عن الحب وتطوره​
> 
> 
> ميرسى جوجو​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة سويتى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره​*
> *هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا*​
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة رجها*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



happy angel قال:


> *موضوع راائع جدااا ابنى الحبيب *​
> *اخبارك ايه طمنى عليك*
> 
> *ربنا يفرج قلبك*​


*شكرا امى الحبيبة على مرورك الطيب*
*بدى بخير*
*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*
*نورتينى بوجودك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا



الحب ليس تلك الجرائم التي ترتكب بإسمه









روووووووعة فعلا كل الكلام
لكن هذا الجزء اعجبنى جدا 
واحتفظت بالقطعة كلها 
لا اتصفحها تكرارا 
واحلى تقييم just member


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

فأقول الحب هو :


وفاء وصدق وإخلاص وعطاء


كلام جميل جداااااااا
شكراً لك جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



asmicheal قال:


> هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
> هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب اختى العزيزة*
*ولتقييمك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> فأقول الحب هو :
> 
> 
> وفاء وصدق وإخلاص وعطاء
> ...


*شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب يا الملكة *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## monmooon (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*الحب مافيش كلام يوصفه 
بس انت كلامك جميل 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*ميرسى جدا يا اختى العزيزة *
*ربنا يخليكى يارب لمرورك الطيب هاد*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
*وربنا يسعد كل ايامك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



> وفاء وصدق وإخلاص وعطاء
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مظلوم يا حب من بنى البشر 
ميرسى يا جوجو*​


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*تعليقك زى السكر يا دونا*
*ههههههه*
*بجد عندك حق*
*ظالمينة جدا*
*وياما جرايم ارتكبت بأسمة*
*شكرا الك *
*عن جد نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*موضوع كتيير جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KARL (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

موضوع جميله وكلماته رائعه
ميرسى ليك يا جوجو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*




> الحب ليس تلك الجرائم التي ترتكب بإسمه


 
بالفعل 
الحب ( صدق ، محبه ، فرح، احساس رائع ، احساس بأنك ماسك العالم بأيدك) 
الحب اجمل ما فى الوجود 
موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو
ميررررسى ليك ​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*طبعا يا كيرو*
*وشكرا اكتير يا استاذنا الغالى على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



karl قال:


> موضوع جميله وكلماته رائعه​
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسى ليك يا جوجو​


*شكرا اخى الغالى على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع كتيير جمييل​*
> _*ميرسى ليك*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



 *شكرا سندريلا لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*الله على جمال الموضوع 

تسلم ايدك يجوجو 

ربنا يباركك يجميل ​*


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت عجوز عن الحب .. فقالت*

*شكرا الك ولمرورك يا انجى*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت


أول مرة سمعت هذه الكلمة كنت طفلةصغيرة
وكانت من والدي الذي قبّلني وقال إني أحبك،فقلت الحب هو :
الحنان والأمان وحضن دافيء

عندما بلغت سن الرشد وجدت رسالة تحت باب المنزل
أرسلها إبن الجيران عنوانها إسمي ومحتواها إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو :
جرأة وجنون

عندما خطبت لابن الجيران وتعرّفت عليه
أول كلمة قالها لي هي أحبك فقلت الحب هو:

طموح وعمل وهدف وإرادة

تزوجت وفي ثاني يوم زواج قبّلني زوجي على رأسي
وقال لي إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو:

شوق و ولع وحنين

مرت سنة فولدت أول أولادي كنت تعبة ملقاه على سريري
فجاءني زوجي وأمسك يدي فقال إني أحبك فقلت الحب هو:

شكر و تقدير و عطف وحنان

بعد مرور السنين شاب شعر الرأس وتزوّج الأبناء فنظر زوجي
لشعري مبتسماً وقال لي مبتسما أيضا أحبك فقلت الحب هو:

رحمة وعطف

طال العمر وصرنا عجزة وفي كل مرة زوجي العزيز يقول لي أحبك
فأقول الحب هو:


وفاء وصدق وإخلاص وعطاء

هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا

أتمنى لكم حباً دائماً ومتجدداً

منقول​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا للموضوع الظريف جدا

الرب يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جامد يا مرمورة 
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ياريت الناس تفهم معنى الحب بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




> هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
> هذا هو الحب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا


 
موضوع جميل جدا يا مرموره 
ميرررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


طال العمر وصرنا عجزة وفي كل مرة زوجي العزيز يقول لي أحبك
فأقول الحب هو:


وفاء وصدق وإخلاص وعطاء

موضوع ظريف يا مرمورة

الحب الذي يشيخ ويبقى ما اروعه

الشكر الك للموضوع المهضوم


----------



## marmora jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الظريف جدا
> 
> الرب يباركك


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## zama (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

بأمانة الموضوع ده جميل أووووووووووووووى .. 

جميل جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً ..

كفاية تعبت ..  

أشكرك مرمورا .. 

ويستحق أروووووووووع تقييم ..


----------



## twety (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*اللى عجبنى اكتر تصرفات جوزها*
*الصراحه قلما لو كان فى رجال بالطبع ده*
*هههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمر يا وحشانى *


----------



## just member (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الله
بجد منتهي الجمال
شكرا اكتير
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هو فين الحب ده تقريبا كان  زمان واندثر خلاص 

باقى منه البقايا ​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا مرمورة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سألت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه فأجابت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميررررررررسى يا مرموره
الموضوع جميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2009)

_*تم الدمج للتكرار​*_


----------



## رانا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا الحب هو بعيد كل البعض عن تلك التصرفات المشينه التى تفتعل باسمه​


----------

